# Winter camps sites in Portugal



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

We finish working on a camp site in Italy in October and will be heading down to Portugal for the winter. Any good ideas of places to stay ?

Many thanks

John


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Never mind Portugal whats the matter with sicily must be just down the road from where you are


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Jede said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We finish working on a camp site in Italy in October and will be heading down to Portugal for the winter. Any good ideas of places to stay ?
> 
> ...


John
Try Tavira lots of Vans there this winter with lots of spaces.
Gary


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Gary & Kenny,
We are not going to Sicily because we spent Nov - to Jan there, great island fantastic to explore on the motorbike. Neither of us has ever been to Portugal other than city visits ( Avril has , I Haven't). If anyone can think of any more options let us know.

Many thanks


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, You could try www.roteiro-campista.pt perhaps that will help.
Colin


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we like Alvor and use http://www.alanrogers.com/camping/portugal/algarve/4816 they give very good discounts if you stay for longer periods. We don't tend to book though as we like to have a tour around other sites too, we found a nice one in woodland near to Sagres that is open all year. Also went to Tavira the site there is all brand new, but we do like the Alvor site as it is more natural, set in pine trees etc I don't think you would have much of a problem if you just headed in that direction and decided where to stay once in the Algarve.


----------

